# Challenger pulls new Centipede tender.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I finished up the centipede tender for my Challenger that I made a couple of years ago. Old tender was too heavy/wrong size. Worked from plans this time and it came out better. Tracks real nice.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is nice Jerry! Add about a hundred cars to that train and it'll be perfect! hehehe! 

Superlative job!!!


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job! Thanks for the videos.


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks great Jerry!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, _that_ looks right!! Well done!


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic Well Done!


----------

